# Oberon is killing me!



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I was waiting until January to see what the new Oberon designs would be, and, sure enough, they are going to be offering the purple fairy!  Now I have to wait until they get their website updated!  Anyone else waiting for a new design?


----------



## sunflower53072 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm waiting for the Creekbed Maple.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

I am trying to wait patiently for the Sun.....I am not doing well. No paitence here at all.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I like Pond. How do you find out what the new designs will be?


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I bumped the post with the new Oberons.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> I like Pond. How do you find out what the new designs will be?


I like the Pond as well. I emailed them to see if I could preorder and no go. They said to keep watching the site. Still not updated.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I keep looking and I don't need one! I have the butterfly.  that maple streem looks nice...


----------



## Dayfrost (Jan 11, 2009)

Love Love Loving my new cover..I have everything else from them in the purple fairy but as it wasn't available went with tree of life...love it..very tactile person and it rocks.  As for the wool felt--I love the feel..no problem with lint..just great over all..


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the tree of life too...so much detail


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> I bumped the post with the new Oberons.


Thanks, I wasn't really "into" the Oberon covers so I hadn't been following the other threads. I really do love that pond, though.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am torn between Three Graces and Pond, they are all so beautiful.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

Oberon is killing my credit card.... 
I purchased the TREE OF LIFE cover for my kindle and ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT .....
But.... I also JUST HAD TO HAVE:
The WILD ROSE handbag in RED.  Told hubby he could save it and give it to me for my Valentine's day  "ROSES".(only problem is.... can I wait 3 weeks)


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

OMG, the Wild Rose handbag from oberon arrived and it is REALLY BEAUTIFUL.  Can't wait until Valentines Day  to use it.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

cheeki said:


> Can't wait until Valentines Day to use it.


{{{Cheeki}}} Only 9 days left, hang in there!


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

cheeki said:


> OMG, the Wild Rose handbag from oberon arrived and it is REALLY BEAUTIFUL. Can't wait until Valentines Day to use it.


please post pictures. I wish they would do this design as a kindle cover


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

dixielogs said:


> please post pictures. I wish they would do this design as a kindle cover


Me too.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know how to post pictures  But, I would send pics to someone else to post.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

You know you are right!!!!  I bought the Tree of life kindle cover because I thought is was awesome.... and it is. I REALLY LOVE IT.  If they made the WILD ROSE design in a kindle cover...... I would some how or another have to find a way to justify having YET ANOTHER kindle cover..... I bought an m-edge before I learned of OBERON DESIGN...... omg


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cheeki said:


> ... I bought an m-edge before I learned of OBERON DESIGN...... omg


Me too. . . and then when I found out about Oberon I totally could not justify the additional price; I wasn't even sure I'd been smart to spend the extra on the M-edge.  I really liked the designs and all, but there wasn't one that leaped out at me and it wasn't killing me to not have one. So I decided that when I started work and there'd be a little extra money in the budget I'd check back. THEN they said they were putting out new designs so I said I'd wait till then. Then they did! And I ordered the same day. . . .expecting my delivery any time. . . .

Ann


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

cheeki said:


> I bought an m-edge before I learned of OBERON DESIGN...... omg


So did I. I was able to give the m-edge cover to my daughter and buy the Oberon for myself. She is thrilled and now we are both happy.


----------

